# Insurance fraud Hong Kong



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Insurance Fraud | Hong Kong Police Force

About 700 believed to be victims of motor insurance scam in Hong Kong

More than 700 people are believed to have fallen prey to motor insurance scams, police said after four members of a syndicate suspected to have forged policy documents were arrested.


----------

